# What Dozer Blade fits Tractor 917.252560?



## MrCreosote (May 16, 2009)

It looks like the hitch points are the same as the 486.244120 Dozer Blade but there is more that must fit to be a match.

Probably a simple lookup if someone has the tractor manual.

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Johhny Buckets should work johhnyproducts . c o m is the site i think. (This is not an advertisement lol)


----------



## MrCreosote (May 16, 2009)

Granted the JB is very slick, but I have the Dozer Blade and my friend has the Tractor. If some manual/etc. says it is the proper blade, I can probably sell it to him. Neither one of us are interested in a project to "see if it fits."

We lazy, huh?

Tom

PS. JB: No doubt slick but expensive. (around $1500, right?) To really be useful, you have to be able to load something - even a garden cart. While front loaders are cool looking, what they do to front suspensions/axles/tires/steering is not fun at all - so JB needs to figure some solution to this problem which might warrant big bucks. Because it is always possible to buy some old backhoe/loader for $3500.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

haha lol. Well the axles might crack at the spindle sleves...


----------



## MrCreosote (May 16, 2009)

What would be killer are these Simlicities I've read about: all wheel drive and power steering(!) Talk about just what a loader package needs, eh?

Also, something about when in low range, the rear drive "locks" so both tires dig. Also something about rated to work on 25 degree slopes. Models Legacy and Prestige ???

If all true, Simplicity is King. 

_________________


Doesn't anyone know about my blade fit?

Thanks
Tom


----------

